# Graduate programs at ACCD / SCAD



## cowax (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi guys,
I've been researching about film schools online for a while now, and am looking at a graduate program in an American Film school with a major in direction.

lucky to find this forum here with active members ready to help , anyway...

I'm from India, and i've been involved with the film industry here for 3 years now. I've always worked as an AD and now i freelance as AD (1st/2nd) for television commercials only (35mm film), I'm very post savvy and function as post supervisor for most of the projects. 
Now,.. I've always functioned as AD on all of my projects (script to screen), but i never had the right script/short/idea to shoot something of my own. Now how does this reflect when i would apply for a film school ?

I'm looking at the post-graduate broadcast cinema program at ACCD, CA. as my first choice. (I'm specifically looking at commercial film-making as a carrier, advertising was also my major during graduation).

A - how good is ACCD for the broadcast cinema program, i have my views from what i've read online, but would love a first hand review.
B - it is xxxtremelyxxx expensive from what i know, and i'll be taking a student loan for this and i know i cant afford the current fee status. how are they with scholarships for international students, and what kind of material or experience do they really look for ?

The other school that caught my eye was SCAD, Savannah, the MA film and television program. I've seen some of the student body workm, and its quite interesting.
Reviews if any... ?


Well, Help me out guys, i'm looking for a film school with more emphasis on art and visual design, place where you can shoot experiment, shoot a lot, make a lot of films and show it to the right people, (Networking) *ting*
I'm 24 right now , and very very keen on getting my hands dirty in a film school with like minded people.

Feel free to throw in advice, questions, comments, reviews, 2 cents; all will be appreciated, ty


----------



## cowax (Sep 22, 2008)

can anyone help me out here ??


----------



## apex (Dec 16, 2008)

I am also very interested in this school(Art Center College for Design) but I have also had trouble finding much out about it.  It seems that no one really talks about schools unless they are USC, UCLA, NYU, ect. (Which I understand, they are the big ones)

But if you have found anything out about it, I would love to hear about.  For some reason I really drawn to this school, but I don't want to get too excited when I hardly know anything about it.


----------



## cowax (Dec 16, 2008)

Art center, tho incredibly expensive, has one of the best film programs to offer.
I'm gonna try the Art Center at Night courses, which i've herd are equally good, especially for portfolio development. They got excellent faculty, very active with the industry, but one needs to be outstanding to get in.


----------



## apex (Dec 16, 2008)

I would really be interested in hearing from any current or former students at the ACCD.  

So, if anyone here is a student or former student, gimme the skinny!


----------



## Blakeh (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not sure about ACCD, but if the promotional booklet SCAD puts out is any indication of their program it must be at least decent, or maybe they just have a generous advertising budget. Either way, you could do a lot worse.


----------



## dabbu (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey cowax,
 r u still active, just came across your forum.
Have you got into a film school yet? I am applying for it this year - Fall 2010.I am also from India-Chennai.Would like to discuss with you.Reply when you see this.


----------

